# If Only It Would Stop the Olympic's!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16158610


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great big snapping turtle. They can grow big enough to drown a goose easily.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it you are not a fan of an international sports exhibition that will bring mankind together in peace and harmony and promote brotherly love amongst us all forever !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You could have the water polo teams work out in the river right there. Very handy...... LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I take it you are not a fan of an international sports exhibition that will bring mankind together in peace and harmony and promote brotherly love amongst us all forever !


One, its an otter or catfish.

Two, no Don we play football, cricket, tennis and rugby over here what an utter waste of bloody money, it was I stupid idea to even bid for the bloody thing. No one will benefit from it, all it does is piss most people off. ITS NOT BLEEPING SPORT!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Association football !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> One, its an otter or catfish.
> 
> Two, no Don we play football, cricket, tennis and rugby over here what an utter waste of bloody money, it was I stupid idea to even bid for the bloody thing. No one will benefit from it, all it does is piss most people off. ITS NOT BLEEPING SPORT!!


Catfish

Hey Matt, tell us how you really feel


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Catfish
> 
> Hey Matt, tell us how you really feel


I'd better not!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the hammer being thrown phrase Matt....







I can vouch for Matt watching American football. He's always busting my chops about the Lions as he's a Chicago fan and a fan of any other team beating us...LOL


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

If I wasn't educated on the England not having snapping turtles just the other day by Matt I would also tend to think a large snapper might be the cuase to this.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jason I've seen on a forum over here someone say its a snapping turtle! Mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Love the hammer being thrown phrase Matt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the lions do and always have sucked wind.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don. Very true for the last several decades. They started out with promise and of course stupidity ruled once again. And the snapping turtle comment was a joke numpty !! What I should have said was a grizzly....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Who you calling numpty!?







Go Bears!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When do you play The KCChiefs as they suck too! It'll be a high scoring game!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

In the Super Bowl.........2095


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Still don't see it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> In the Super Bowl.........2095


HAHA yeah right !


----------

